# PROBLEME TRANSFERT MUSIQUE DE 5S VERS 6+



## ririmartigues (14 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour
Lors de l'achat de mon 6+, j'ai voulu transférer mes données en provenance de mon 5s. Tout a été OK sauf les fichiers musicaux. Or je sais que je ne peux pas passer par le cloud pour les transférer. Qui peut me dire comment m'y prendre? 
Merci d'avance...


----------



## Franz59 (14 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour
En faisant un back up sur ce genre de clé https://www.amazon.fr/Certifié-lExt...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=C2SZB973JVTJZK9MZN4C
On récupère les fichiers audio, photos et vidéos
Il suffit d'installer l'appli witStick sur les smartphones


----------

